
WhatsApp grew to billion users focusing on product, not technology - astdb
https://hbr.org/2016/07/whatsapp-grew-to-one-billion-users-by-focusing-on-product-not-technology
======
sidcool
Not a convincing article. Almost felt an undercurrent of spite for techies.

